# تعال وفرجنا صورة بتلمس قلبك



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

سلام الرب معكم
طبعا كلنا بنحب قديسين معين وبنحب نشوف صور ليهم 
او صور السيد المسيح وامنا العدراء مريم
كل واحد فينا ف صورة معينة خاصة بية بيحب اوى يتامل فيها ويشوفها وبتلمس قلبة من جوة عن بقية الصور صورة معينة ذات احساس خاص جدا فيك او فيكى

ياريت كل واحد يعرض لينا صورة بتلمسو من جوة

​


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

هبدا انا
انا بحب اوووووى ونا ف الكنيسة اتامل وابص ف صورة بابا يسوع اللى ف السقف مرسومة فوق المذبح وهو فاتح دراعة وبيحضن كل البشرية 
بحسنى ف السماء وقدام الرب ونا بتامل ف صورة حبييى يسوع مللك الملوك ورب الارباب
​


----------



## اليعازر (15 يناير 2012)

أيقونة رب المجد يسوع المسيح، تشعرني بوجوده الدائم ..وحضوره القوي.







وهذه الصورة لأمنا العذراء مريم...لا يمكنني أن انزع نظري عنها بسهولة....







موضوعك مميز كالعاده يا رانيا.

.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يناير 2012)

أنا بحب صور لقديسين كتير جداً 

بس من بعد ظهور تماف إيرينى ليَّ 

إرتبطت بها إرتباط قوى جداً 

وأحب دايماً أنظر إلى صورتها اللى فيها إبتسامة عجيبة

 بتخلينى فرحانة ومشلش أى هموم 






​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2012)

بتدمع عيوني وقت أشوف هالصورة 




​


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> أيقونة رب المجد يسوع المسيح، تشعرني بوجوده الدائم ..وحضوره القوي.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حلوين اوى الصور اليعازر
ميرسى لكلامك يا باشا:new8:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً رانيا للموضوع المميز كالعادة

صورة توما الشكاك هي من اكثر الصور التي أعجبت بها والتي تمدني بكل شيء قوي يخص ايماننا المسيحي ولاسباب:

1- كون توما الرسول هو من اوائل المبشرين بالمسيحية في وادي الرافدين وفي الهند - ومنه خرج لنا التلميذين مار ادي وماري - الذين نتبع اللتروجية الطقسية لهما ككلدان...

2- احتكام الشك سبيلاً للايمان - هذا كان مبدأ توما - الشك المعاينة ثم الايمان....وهو ما نأتي لندركه في كل مراحل حياتنا نشك لكن عندما ندرك وجود إلهنا الحقيقي، يدك الايمان كل مضاجعنا وبفرح نؤمن بالمسيح القائم.

3- القيامة كحقيقة واضحة - وهي معموذيتنا الثانية وانتصارنا على الموت وعلى الشر بيسوع المسيح....

للايقونة او الصورة معاني كثيرة لا يوجد المجال لسردها..اتمنى ان تعجبكم


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أنا بحب صور لقديسين كتير جداً
> 
> بس من بعد ظهور تماف إيرينى ليَّ
> 
> ...


الله ظهرتللك امنا ايرينى يا بختك
انا بحب اوى اتفرج ع الفيلم بتاعها
ميرسى حبييتى نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> شكراً رانيا للموضوع المميز كالعادة
> 
> صورة توما الشكاك هي من اكثر الصور التي أعجبت بها والتي تمدني بكل شيء قوي يخص ايماننا المسيحي ولاسباب:
> 
> ...


الله صورة حلوة كتير فادى ومعبرة اوى ونا بحبها اوى اوى
ميرسى ليك ياغالى


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بتدمع عيوني وقت أشوف هالصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله حلوة اوى ياحبييتى
ميرسى ليكى ياقمرة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)




----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> ​


جميلة اوى كوكو
نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>



روعة حبييتى ميرسى ليكى


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2012)

اتامل في هذه الصورة كثيرا لانه صلب من اجل خطايانا




.احب صورة القديس مار انطونيوس​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يناير 2012)

أولا بأمانه بشكرك *للفكره المميزه والقيمه*
فكره تعطى تعبيرا عما بداخل كل شخص منا
وكذا تأملات جميله جدا
*
بالنسبه لى*

تلك الصوره لما بكون مدفون وغرقان 
فى هموم ومشاكل . بنظر ليها 
وبقول للسيد المسيح شدنى الى الشاطى الى البر
وأحيانا لضعفى الأنسانى ( ربنا يسامحنى ) 
يهيئ لى أن مشاكلى لم ولن تحل أبداااا
لكن ..... *يسوع ربى أبدا ما تركنى*


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> اتامل في هذه الصورة كثيرا لانه صلب من اجل خطايانا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اول مرة اشوف صورة للقديس مار انطونيوس
حلوين اوى حبييتى


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا بأمانه بشكرك *للفكره المميزه والقيمه*
> فكره تعطى تعبيرا عما بداخل كل شخص منا
> وكذا تأملات جميله جدا
> *
> ...


الله حلوة اوى بجد
ميرسى لحضرتك يا استاذنا وفعلا ربنا مش بيسيب ابنائة ابدا طالما واثقين فية
نورتنى جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يناير 2012)

*بحب الصورة دى قوى وهى فيها ايد ربنا ممدودة 
بتفك كل القيود *





*
و دى كمان لانها بججججججججد راحة ماتتوصفش 
لما الواحد يبص فى عين سيده وحبيبه وهو كمان تكون عينه عليه 
*






*فكرة جميلة يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## rania79 (17 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بحب الصورة دى قوى وهى فيها ايد ربنا ممدودة
> بتفك كل القيود *
> 
> 
> ...


الله حلوين اوى والصورة التانية دخلت قلبى بجد
ميرسى حبييتى ربى يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2012)




----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 يناير 2012)

*.هذة الصورة أثرت بي جدا لأن المعمودية هي أكبر أحلامي و أتمناها من كل قلبي 




صلولي كي أتعمد ...

شكرا على الموضوع يا رانيا 
*


----------



## rania79 (17 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


حلوة اوى يا دونا
ربى يباركك


----------



## rania79 (17 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *.هذة الصورة أثرت بي جدا لأن المعمودية هي أكبر أحلامي و أتمناها من كل قلبي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله صورة حلوة اوى
وباذن يسوع تنول المعمودية وخلاصك
ربى يباررك رومان


----------



## maarrry (18 يناير 2012)

مرسى جميله جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يناير 2012)




----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


حلوة اوى حبييتى
نورتنى كتير وربى يباررك


----------

